# My last 4 pax tipped!



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

I usually don't pay much attention to this stuff; it is what it is and my fixating on it is not how I want to spend my time.
But today I noticed a string of tips which started out very promising:

A $13 trip with a $10 tip!

$50 trip, $1 tip (hey, that's 2%!)

$2.62 trip,$4.94 tip (seemed a bit odd)

$15 trip, $1 tip

Tipping is so rare that I've often thought if everyone just gave me a dollar I'd be better off.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Those odd tips are appearing...

To me also...8>)

As in $2.92...etc...

Rakos


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

Very cool!!!


----------



## WillyG (Apr 10, 2017)

Rakos said:


> Those odd tips are appearing...
> 
> To me also...8>)
> 
> ...


Me, too with the odd amounts. What do you think it means?


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

WillyG said:


> Me, too with the odd amounts. What do you think it means?





Rakos said:


> Those odd tips are appearing...
> 
> To me also...8>)
> 
> ...





Terri Lee said:


> $2.62 trip,$4.94 tip (seemed a bit odd)


It's a % of the total fare the rider paid. They started showing up last week some time.

I saw a screen shot of the rider app where they were give the option to tip a % instead of a dollar amount


----------



## WillyG (Apr 10, 2017)

wk1102 said:


> It's a % of the total fare the rider paid. They started showing up last week some time.
> 
> I saw a screen shot of the rider app where they were give the option to tip a % instead of a dollar amount


Thought that might be it. Thanks for confirming.


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

Dear MODS,

Why have the word "TIPS" in this header if you don't want me to think it's OK to put a thread on tips in that forum?

*"Advice*
Driver help, tips, technique, and frequently asked questions."


----------



## Driver Ed (Dec 24, 2017)

Terri Lee said:


> I usually don't pay much attention to this stuff; it is what it is and my fixating on it is not how I want to spend my time.
> But today I noticed a string of tips which started out very promising:
> 
> A $13 trip with a $10 tip!
> ...


.
If I don't get a 20% Tip the pax gets 1 Star. Fall below 3.6 Stars and they are disconnected from App by UBER.
.


----------

